# cpt code for laparoendoscopic single site resection of gastrointestinal stromal tumor



## chris33328 (Mar 26, 2016)

What is the cpt code for laparoendoscopic single site resection of gastrointestinal stromal tumor? I was assuming cpt code for open resection of gastrointestinal stromal tumor would b 43610 but cannot find it for laparoendoscopic.  Can anyone help me with this. Thanks


----------



## bwolfe1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Read the notes prior to code 44360. They give direction as to location.


----------

